

WALL-E Easter Eggs - timr
http://www.slashfilm.com/2008/06/27/wall-e-easter-eggs/

======
ScottWhigham
Just took my 4yo to see this today - loved it. Cute :) When I buy the DVD,
I'll look for these.

~~~
tlrobinson
A group of my 20+yo friends saw it and _we_ loved it.

WALL•E was excellent.

